# What is the right way to switch from hay to pasture??



## daisychick (May 2, 2012)

I live in Colorado where pasture is only available about 6 months of the year.   My goats have all been on a dry lot for the past 6 months and fed a nice grass/alfalfa hay.   My little 1/4 acre pasture has been growing great this Spring.   It is nice and tall and lush right now.   If I want to let the does start having pasture time what is the best way to do it??   Slowly introduce them to green grass a little at a time, like an hour a day and let them work their way up to all day?   I don't want to upset their rumens.    I would also like to add that they are due to kid in June.   Should I wait until after they kid or let them get some fresh food now?   What is best for their well being??  

I am nervous about it because I was raised around horses which I know have a completely different digestive system.  But with horses you are asking for trouble if you go from hay only to full on pasture too quickly.  

Would love any advice, since this will be my first year having goats with access to a nice pasture.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 2, 2012)

I also know horses and always introduce them to pasture slowly.  My goats have access to some pasture all the time, but they keep it pretty trim. so when I was putting them out on the lush big pasture, I introduced them slowly along with the horses.  But I do not know that it is required.


----------



## Catahoula (May 2, 2012)

That's a great question...I would need to know that too.
Just a thought...what if you take some grass/brush from the pasture and feed them to the goats? Gradually increase the amount and then eventually let them out? I read from past post  about feeding the goats in the pen first before letting them out to the pasture...something about the dew on the grass may upset their stomach. Maybe feeding them some hay before letting them out also help with them from eating too much in the pasture. Does that make any sense?


----------



## secuono (May 2, 2012)

If sheep can over eat and get bloat, why can't goats?
I'd let them out 30min the first week, then add 15min every other day until they are out however long you want them.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 2, 2012)

I have been told that goats will bloat if put on rich pasture that has a lot of dew on it, so if it was me, I would introduce them slowly. Kind of like how you make all feed changes slowly.


----------



## Catahoula (May 12, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I live in Colorado where pasture is only available about 6 months of the year.   My goats have all been on a dry lot for the past 6 months and fed a nice grass/alfalfa hay.   My little 1/4 acre pasture has been growing great this Spring.   It is nice and tall and lush right now.   If I want to let the does start having pasture time what is the best way to do it??   Slowly introduce them to green grass a little at a time, like an hour a day and let them work their way up to all day?   I don't want to upset their rumens.    I would also like to add that they are due to kid in June.   Should I wait until after they kid or let them get some fresh food now?   What is best for their well being??
> 
> I am nervous about it because I was raised around horses which I know have a completely different digestive system.  But with horses you are asking for trouble if you go from hay only to full on pasture too quickly.
> 
> Would love any advice, since this will be my first year having goats with access to a nice pasture.


daisychick, we just let our kids out for a little today. They immediately started to munch on some bushes, pine, dried pine needles and some grass.... They stop and walk around and stretched their legs.  I put them back inside the shelter after about 15 minutes. Tomorrow I'll let them out in the pen again for longer. I just don't know what is too much.

We are having a lot of fun with them. I am planning for two does next year!


----------



## kstaven (May 14, 2012)

As soon as it turns green our dairy herd is out on the pasture browsing. Never had a goat bloat from pasture introduction doing it that way.


----------



## Catahoula (May 14, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> As soon as it turns green our dairy herd is out on the pasture browsing. Never had a goat bloat from pasture introduction doing it that way.


That is good to know. I find that the kids sort of pace themselves also. They spent a lot of time inside the shelter. Today is the first sunny warm day since I got them 3 days ago. Cooper (our dog) and I will be spending the day with them. I got them to eat from my hands yesterday! They are coming around...still a bit shy but they at least knows us and would come up to the gate to meet us.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 19, 2012)

If you are worried about your goats getting bloat from pasture, then you can forget about it. Go ahead and throw them right in there. They will be fine. Goats will really only get bloat if you are feeding it certain things it can't have too much of, like grain. If you had them on hay and want to put them on the pasture, then just give them some hay along with the pasture for a little while. The sooner they get out there the better because in order to really thrive they need good pasture/browse.


----------

